

No More Procrastinating: Instant Rails 2.0 Released - joeguilmette
http://rubyforge.org/frs/?group_id=904

======
simianstyle
I'd say that installing ruby is probably way easier on windows than linux.
Hell, even ImageMagick worked seamlessly on Windows for me - not exactly the
same story on linux :-\

~~~
joeguilmette
you know i'm a complete noob with linux and i actually found it much easier to
get everything up and running in linux than xp.

package management is pretty great for that stuff, and the support is vastly
superior.

this is coming from a diehard windows user. i was midway through installing
ruby/rails/mysql when i found out that instant rails 2.0 just came out. i
submitted the link here, played with it for about 2 mins and went right back
to linux haha.

------
hello_moto
It's good to see another Rails related project still kicking alive. Hopefully
this one will last longer than most Rails open source projects.

------
nanijoe
I wonder if anyone here has used the bitrock stack to install rails on a linux
machine..it comes prepackaged with ImageMagick

